# Snow Truck



## satellite1 (Jan 9, 2004)

*Snow Plow Truck*

Basic, 1 used lighted AFX truck, snow shield ( adjustable) and rear unit from a boley truck . Front bumper modified to use original snow shield mounts.

















Next step, mounting 2 working emergency flash lights on the cabin( small LED`s with SMD electronic circuit).


----------



## rodstrguy (Feb 14, 2002)

Awesome looking truck, a little powdered laundry detergent and you could be plowing snow...


----------



## T-jetjim (Sep 12, 2005)

Nice truck! The top shot with all of the cans and beakers and stuff make it look like this thing was created in Frankenstein's Lab!

Jim


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

that looks good!! just add cotton balls to make it look like it plowing the snow :thumbsup:

Wes


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

VERY cool. (pun intended) Check out cartoon # 11 on this page:

http://www.slotcarthrillart.com/slotcartoons.htm

--rick


----------



## Slott V (Feb 3, 2005)

You do realize today is officially the last day of summer?  You're gonna jinx us all.

:tongue:


----------



## satellite1 (Jan 9, 2004)

Slott V said:


> You do realize today is officially the last day of summer?  You're gonna jinx us all.
> 
> :tongue:


8.00h p.m. - totally dark outside -, summer is gone, temperatures drops down, time for a project like snow plow truck


----------



## satellite1 (Jan 9, 2004)

T-jetjim said:


> Nice truck! The top shot with all of the cans and beakers and stuff make it look like this thing was created in Frankenstein's Lab!
> 
> Jim


My test field


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

Hey is that red-orange car an Edsel?!?

--rick


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

Diggin' the plow truck....now if you could paint it up like the "PlowKing"......LOL


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

Wow, that's extremely clever. Now if you could somehow turn it into a functional track cleaner you'd be set.


----------



## satellite1 (Jan 9, 2004)

ParkRNDL said:


> Hey is that red-orange car an Edsel?!?
> 
> --rick


Yes, it`s an Edsel. Plastik car from Austrian Company "Roco" made in the 50`s.


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

awesome truck. I had that plow laying around somewhere too but its packed up in one of the 15 or so boxes in the basement awaiting the move.


----------



## porsche917k (Oct 18, 2000)

...needs a heavy dose of weathering: rust, scratches, dents, some shovels hanging off the side, crusty salt everywhere...mmm. don't ya just love winter?


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

ParkRNDL said:


> VERY cool. (pun intended) Check out cartoon # 11 on this page:
> 
> http://www.slotcarthrillart.com/slotcartoons.htm
> 
> --rick


I love Bobs work. I have to pick a few posters up next show. I think he use to do work for Mad magazine, or Cracked magazine, one of the goofy kid books I use to read all the time.


----------



## Dragula (Jun 27, 2003)

Really sweet idea!As DAC knows..I loves me some trucks!
Chris "Slots of the Damned" Rolph


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

sethndaddy said:


> I love Bobs work. I have to pick a few posters up next show. I think he use to do work for Mad magazine, or Cracked magazine, one of the goofy kid books I use to read all the time.


 yeah, his stuff is great. I have a couple, but I never got around to mounting them and I hate to just tack them up... I try to get one whenever I see him at a show.

--rick


----------



## satellite1 (Jan 9, 2004)

changed today the tires for the real winter one


----------



## satellite1 (Jan 9, 2004)

That`s the tires used for the tyco Bandit Pick UP, bought last year 10 sets
via ebay from a guy in Hong Kong, can`t find his ebay ID :drunk: 
Any ideas... I need some additional ones


----------



## SCJ (Jul 15, 1999)

I love it....

We sell a bunch of these AFX Semi bodies (6/$20.00) to guys that customize. I've seen pics of the car hauler, cement, dump, Army, water truck etc. but not the snow truck...great idea!

-------------------------
www.SlotCarJohnnies.com


----------

